# Breakfast



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2007)

The boys wanted me to make them Breakfast on the grill..so here it is…3 days left of my vacation….I don’t know if it was the fresh air, the smell of charcoal or the fact that everything tastes better grilled..but this breakfast was awesome..
Bacon flying in it’s own stuff



Pancakes on…ready for the eggs



Breakfast is served….


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 13, 2007)

Great lookin meal Dave. Why didn't ya fry the eggs in the bacon grease?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good Dave.  Bet the boys loved that meal.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 13, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 13, 2007)

lovely!!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Great lookin meal Dave. Why didn't ya fry the eggs in the bacon grease?


I fryed the wife and kids in the bacon greese...I wanted mine to be once over and the CI wasn't going to let me do that..to sticky with the bacon stuck to the bottom...


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks mighty tasty. 

bigwheel


----------



## cflatt (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks great, who needs Dennys when Dave has the Yabba Dabba Slam


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 13, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Looks great, who needs Dennys when Dave has the *Yabba Dabba Slam[*/quote]
> 
> [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## john a (Jul 14, 2007)

That works for me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

